# How to order/disable services at boot



## sonysun (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi;

Is it possbile to sort the starting of daemons which exist in /etc/rc.conf ?

Is it possible to avoid the automatic starting of daemons in /etc/rc.conf? (While keeping the option to run them manualy)

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 12, 2010)

rc.conf(5)
rcorder(8)

You can start a daemon manually, even when the rc.conf entry says 'NO'. Use 'one(re)start' or 'force(re)start'. Just run a script in /etc/rc.d/ with a non-existant flag to see all options (e.g. [cmd=]/etc/rc.d/named icecream[/cmd]).


----------



## sonysun (Feb 12, 2010)

*Solved*

Yes the manual


----------

